# Andrew Dickman's The Roomies returns



## VGmaster9 (Mar 15, 2012)

After years of indefinite hiatus, The Roomies by TGWTG artist Andrew Dickman is finally back. Go and take a look.

http://roomies.starfieldcreations.com/


----------



## Smelge (Mar 15, 2012)

What is it with you and shit webcomics.

Christ.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 18, 2012)

What's shitty about this comic? It's only two pages in.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 18, 2012)

The original was shitty. Just because he's rebooted it doesn't mean it's going to be any better.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 27, 2012)

Actually, lets rip this one even more of a new anus.

Reboot. Fuck off. Just because it's rebooted doesn't make it good. What it does is say "people wanted the comic to resume, and have waited for it, so I deleted it all and started again". It's not returning, it's a completely new thing dressed up like the old thing. By not even archiving the old comic, it basically flips the bird at anyone who previously liked it, and has the temerity to assume everyone will love the new product. I disliked the original, and I dislike what I see of this so far. And even from an objective point of view, it's a complete dick move.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Mar 27, 2012)

The comic doesn't look very interesting.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 27, 2012)

Smelge said:


> By not even archiving the old comic, it basically flips the bird at anyone who previously liked it, and has the temerity to assume everyone will love the new product.




FYI, the original comic is right one the "other" section. For all I know, it could take place where the orignal comic left off. Besides, this is just a flashback.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Mar 27, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> FYI, the original comic is right one the "other" section. For all I know, it could take place where the orignal comic left off. Besides, this is just a flashback.



I still think it's boring and lacks any potential. OK so it starts out with a bunch of immature kids fighting in a playground. SO MUCH POTENTIAL.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 27, 2012)

Vivian Ferrox said:


> I still think it's boring and lacks any potential. OK so it starts out with a bunch of immature kids fighting in a playground. SO MUCH POTENTIAL.



Again, it's just a flashback. Also, the reason that the original didn't seem interesting enough because it got discontinued too soon before the plot even had a chance to move forward. AWD has a bevy of other characters planned for it, and we just saw the four main characters.

Mind you, it's no Silver Foxes, but it'll just be something to have fun with.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 27, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Again, it's just a flashback. Also, the reason that the original didn't seem interesting enough because it got discontinued too soon before the plot even had a chance to move forward. AWD has a bevy of other characters planned for it, and we just saw the four main characters.
> 
> Mind you, it's no Silver Foxes, but it'll just be something to have fun with.



Problem there straight away. A comic needs to draw readers in quickly, preferably within the first 5 pages. By starting straight into what you claim is a flashback, it sets the comic up to be all about a bunch of kids at school. It says nothing about the comic or where it's going. It's like starting off the first episode of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles with 25 minutes of a scientist carefully mixing chemicals before he accidentally drops it in the sink. Your first impression would be that it's a show about clumsy scientists, rather than a bunch of reptiles trained by a rat with inexplicable martial arts skills.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a feeling this comic is going to go nowhere fast cause originally he updated less than vgcats.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 28, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I have a feeling this comic is going to go nowhere fast cause originally he updated less than vgcats.



Well now it updates twice a week, Sundays and Wednesdays.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Mar 28, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Well now it updates twice a week, Sundays and Wednesdays.



Yeah so I read the update. It still sucks. I have to agree that this comic isn't going anywhere fast and will probably be dropped soon anyways. I don't see why a bunch of people are going apeshit over it...it probably isn't going to stick around the fandom much longer.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Mar 29, 2012)

Vivian Ferrox said:


> I don't see why a bunch of people are going apeshit over it...it probably isn't going to stick around the fandom much longer.


As Failor showed me, no matter how repulsive and shitty something is, furries will gobble it up anyway because there's not much else to eat. 

Roomies Reloaded might very well go the same way as Las Tittas if Andyboy finds a way to monetize his oeuvre, too.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Mar 29, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> As Failor showed me, no matter how repulsive and shitty something is, furries will gobble it up anyway because there's not much else to eat.
> 
> Roomies Reloaded might very well go the same way as Las Tittas if Andyboy finds a way to monetize his oeuvre, too.



I agree. Apparently some furries will bawwwwwww about anything. And for all we know, this comic could go well. Just have to wait and see I suppose.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 1, 2012)

Now that this scene has run its course, we can finally see the chracters how left off. I'm actually glad we're done with this part now.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2012)

No, because what has just happened is not a flashback if it's the opening of the damn thing.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dickman already said that this is a flashback. He also said that we're moving on in the description.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Dickman already said that this is a flashback. He also said that we're moving on in the description.



Again, this does not matter. A comic is a failure if you have to tell the audience what is going on in the comments.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 1, 2012)

How can it be a flashback if it's the start of the comic? Doesn't that stuff has to, you know, _flash back_ to a prior time from the present? Without any framing device this kiddie stuff _is _the present. If anything, it's a time skip.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Apr 6, 2012)

...I'm lost here. :|

But yeah I agree with Smelge. This comic is probably not gonna go very far. Sorry, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Apr 6, 2012)

And another thing. Why the hell are you arguing about some dumb ass comic? Isn't there something _better _you could do, instead of wasting minutes of your lives arguing about something that isn't even relevant to you? Immaturity at it's finest


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 7, 2012)

I've heard of Andrew Dickman (in fact, I heard of him before I knew he was affiliated with TGWTG) but I had no clue he was into making furry webcomics, although it all does make sense to me now after I've checked his deviant art gallery and a small number of blip.tv videos (they were... mediocre). I don't know why, but it creeps me out a little.

I think Dickman's really good at drawing and I'm not just talking about that anthro stuff. As much I *hate* TGWTG, the title cards he makes for the site are pretty neat.

Problem is, that's the only praise I can give him. I read both the original version and this new one after taking a look on the link in this thread and it makes me cringe. The original had too much stock animu humor to be memorable and in a way I can't help but feel that the art is a bit... sexualised. I dunno why it bothers me just when HE does it, but I know he can do better and the characters don't need to be sexy. There's also the constant animu expressions that are meant to be LOLWACKY. I just feel like I'm too old for that.

As for the new one, it felt worse in some ways. The art is better, but I'm really tired of furry comics about how persecuted people are for being different. Even if it's not the whole human vs. furries here, we do have a giraffe being bullied for being a "longneck", and since I know Andrew loves cartoons and have probably watched The Land Before Time a million times over, I'm surprised I didn't get whiplash from the sheer impact of my palm hitting my face.

It's disheartening, really. He's SO GOOD at drawing but just like everyone on the internet, just because he draw, he thinks he can write. It doesn't work that way, and that's why webcomics suck.

AND I JUST NOTICED THIS, the logo has a video game controller and a pair of panties. That... is just tasteless and probably says a lot about what kind of guy he is. Sigh.

EDIT:
JUST NOTICED THIS TOO, the boy's name is Andy and he has an art studio in his room, accompanied with posters and action figures. I wonder...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe the comic isn't very good, but Andrew Dickman himself gets two billion points for drawing this.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 8, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> Maybe the comic isn't very good, but Andrew Dickman himself gets two billion points for drawing this.



I'll admit, that was a pretty good drawing. Apparently I was right about the new version starting where the original left off. As for Kellie's comment on the title logo, the game controller represents the character Swain and the panties pretty much represents the other character Mary. Here's his FA account.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 8, 2012)

Is this thread now a Dickman microforum?

As for this pic, he should be beat up till he pisses blood for shitting on the memory of Holocaust victims.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 8, 2012)

Personally, I'm more interested in Swain than Mary Ann. Swain's a cool gamer chick while Mary Ann, well, is a bit too girlish for my tastes.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 10, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Is this thread now a Dickman microforum?
> 
> As for this pic, he should be beat up till he pisses blood for shitting on the memory of Holocaust victims.


Wow, that joke went zipping by miles and miles over your head, didn't it?  Maybe you're not familiar with Disney.  Here's the context, if you're curious.
Or you've just decided now that since this guy wrote a mediocre comic he must be the scum of the earth.  I really can't tell.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm aware ol' Walt was an anti-Semite, but humor me, why does that change anything?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 10, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> I'm aware ol' Walt was an anti-Semite, but humor me, why does that change anything?


No no no no....  it's talking about Disney the company.  The joke is that Disney making a cheap cutesy straight-to-DVD animated cartoon movie about Anne Frank in order to earn a quick buck would be one of the most despicable things they could possibly do.  The drawing is supposed to make you cringe.  That's the joke.  Get it?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 11, 2012)

In a time where Family Guy and American Dad get double-digit seasons it's a bit hard to comprehend for the average Joe Sixpack, but these are simply jokes you don't make for they are crassly abusive.

The persecution and death of a little girl and her whole ethnicity are exploited for a cheap joke (and I use this term in the loosest sense possible here). It's in very bad taste and sheer unacceptable.

Let's try a little gedankenexperiment: suppose you're openly gay (dunno if you are, but just suppose) and the newly instated Evangelical theocratic regime hunts you down to execute you for being gay. Your story becomes famous after the fall of the regime and the publication of your diary. Then, one day, some hipster fucks do some similar shit like Dickman as "parody." Say, would you want this to happen? Wouldn't you feel deeply insulted if you had known this would occur?

...what do you say? No? Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh nevermind.  I won't explain it to you because you clearly don't really want to understand.  Go read about cognitive dissonance and then come back here and try again.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 11, 2012)

Let's get back on topic people.

I'm curious if we'll be able to see other characters soon. There are so many that AWD made. Such as all of these.

https://d.facdn.net/art/themadcatter/1204235947.themadcatter_myguys.jpg

https://d.facdn.net/art/themadcatter/1204236065.themadcatter_mygals1.jpg

https://d.facdn.net/art/themadcatter/1204236172.themadcatter_mygals2.jpg


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 11, 2012)

Jesus Christ, what fugly, garish animu character designs. MY EYES


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmmm... I'm afraid I can't see any of the female characters through their beachball-sized tits.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 11, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> Hmmm... I'm afraid I can't see any of the female characters through their beachball-sized tits.



yes the female characters definitely share a... common physical trait.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Apr 12, 2012)

The character designs for the comic is just...god my eyes. SPARE ME!


----------



## OfficerBadger (Apr 12, 2012)

This is trite and predictable right down to the paneling. I generally wouldn't say something so early, but now I just give up at the first cat face.
How do you female anatomy guys? Twin circle glued to the chest and ribs as wide as the head, am I doin' it rite?


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm liking the boobs and stuff but the comic still sucks. It's just like  every single other self-insert loser protagonist somehow surrounded by  amazing hot chicks lol wacky adventures web comic ever.



M. Le Renard said:


> Hmmm... I'm afraid I can't see any of the female characters through their beachball-sized tits.



Beachballs? Really? They're hardly bigger than softballs.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> As for Kellie's comment on the title logo, the game controller represents the character Swain and the panties pretty much represents the other character Mary. Here's his FA account.


Doesn't change or justify that it gives off a "gross nerd" vibe.

I really should leave this thread alone but I found it kinda amusing how those TGWTG losers who have made fun at the expense of furries at least once during their run (or at least the ones I've watched) have been getting title cards from a typical furry porn artist without even knowing it. Brilliant!

I guess I should talk about the comic itself, it's not looking up. It feels like I'm really reading that trash manga Love Hina all over again, it's the same kind of awful humor. They may not have reached the protagonist always catching the girls nude, but believe me, it'll happen.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 15, 2012)

He hasn't heard of Diablo till now? Fucking noob.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> He hasn't heard of Diablo till now? Fucking noob.



The game's not Diablo, it's Inferno :3


----------

